# Management consultant Negative Vetassess Outcome



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello Senior Members,

Please guide me as I have received negative result from Vetassess for code 224711, Management Consultant. 

For my education it has been mentioned: 
*Bachelor *- assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level. Field of study Computer Applications is not highly relevant
*Post Graduate Diploma *
Cannot be recognised by VETASSESS as: At the time of award the awarding institute
and/or the qualification was not recognized by the relevant authorities in the country of award. Field of study Insurance and Risk Management is
highly relevant.

For roles and responsibility, I followed all the instruction I received from my agent and provided each and every relevant document. However received below feed back from Vetassess:
1 - The tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
for the nominated occupation
2 - Based on the employment evidence provided, your employment duties are listed as being in business operations and staff management, and do not appear to involve duties based on discussion of business and organisational shortcomings with clients,
on analysing and evaluating current systems and structures, or on discussing current systems with staff and observing systems at all levels of organisation towards achieving greater efficiency. Your application outcome is negative as a result.

Please guide me on my next step. 

Best Regards


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello.. theres an option to re assess. Please check with your agent reg the time frame and fee for this. The duties need to be totally relevant for the code. At the visa stage the entries in the duty letter are re verified with your employer.


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Also I believe when it comes to Management Consulting they expect a client handling role. I have a Big 4 background and had filed under the same only. Please check with your agent on this aspect too.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Divyav1 said:


> Also I believe when it comes to Management Consulting they expect a client handling role. I have a Big 4 background and had filed under the same only. Please check with your agent on this aspect too.


Thanks a lot, agree with your point and I am not sure why my Mara certified agent missed it, I was relying on them only. I am into client handling and as per my agents suggestion, I prepared my roles and responsibility. I will go for re-assess but really scared this time.

Have you received outcome from Vetassess ?


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes. The assessment is positive


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Please guide me to prepare the roles and responsibility.


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I am still new member so my inbox is still not enabled


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Divyav1 said:


> Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


Have sent you message now


----------



## tulsinan (Jan 21, 2018)

Divyav1 said:


> Yes. The assessment is positive


Hi Divya,
Congrats on the positive assessment. We are early in the process. I believe you will be able to help out. My husband was in one of Big 4 consulting firms in US and he moved over to internal client consulting in 2013 with a healthcare company. In your research, do you know if Vetassess ding you for not being in a client services consulting firm? Or as long as you are doing the duties mentioned in the 224711 code in any firm, they give you the positive outcome? 

Also do you know of the ceiling for MC roles in 2017?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Hi!*



Divyav1 said:


> Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


Hi Sudesha_83!

Appreciate any feedback on this also- roles and responsibilities you listed to get a positive skills assessment?. 

Submitted my skills assessment with VETASSESS today for Management Consultant. Hoping to claim work experience in my current role as an associate project manager in finance/It (one year now) and hopefully more with my previous roles in hospitality (conferencing and operations, finance and food and beverage) during and post uni. I did my bachelors degree in australia - Bachelor of Business and commerce (majors in finance and macroeconomics) - so im not too worried about the qualification just the employment part (fingers crossed)

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Pamentez (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys, does any one know if the caveats on Management consultants affects the 189 visa or and if Management consultants can apply for 189 and 190?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Divyav1 said:


> Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


Hi,

Just wondering if you could also send me the tips/guide on the roles and responsibilities for management consultant?

Kind Regards,


----------



## Pooja1693 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dear senior, please reply anyone got poitive result from vetassess with one year work experience.i am planning to lodge application for mc


----------



## Chile (Jun 2, 2018)

Same here, I had a negative result for Management Consultant giving me the reason that my duties are more similar to ICT Business Analysts. Please any advise or new status related to your re-assessment would be highly appreciated.


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

*Need similar help PLZ*



Divyav1 said:


> Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


Hi Divya,

Not sure if you are still active on this forum, but may I request for a similar help that you offered to Sudeshna. I am working on roles and responsibilities, and I am surely a consultant, but not sure on what would yield a positive outcome.


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Aspiring2baussie..can you pl enable your private msg option


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Divyav1 said:


> Aspiring2baussie..can you pl enable your private msg option


Hi Divya,

Really appreciate you replying here. Since I am a Junior Member, I am not able to open the private messages section. Is there any alternate to connect?


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello.. pl download the ANZSCO decsription of the job code. When you say that you are a Consultant.. do you provide services to 3rd party clients? Thats important. Also depending on the area of consulting pl highlight subject matters. Classify the services under genres.. eg mine is biz advisory.. so valuation feasibility studies etc


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Divyav1 said:


> Hello.. pl download the ANZSCO decsription of the job code. When you say that you are a Consultant.. do you provide services to 3rd party clients? Thats important. Also depending on the area of consulting pl highlight subject matters. Classify the services under genres.. eg mine is biz advisory.. so valuation feasibility studies etc


Hi Divya,
Yes, I made the statement of service letters following the ANZSCO description closely. I work for third-party clients and again more on the business advisory side (due diligence, market entry, transformational strategies, etc.) it would be so good if I could get some real points that you used because I am not using any of the technical terms in statements of service... It is very generic.
I hope the private messaging options opens soon for me and I can let you know.


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sure. Please do.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Sudeshna,

Same was my case. I applied through a MARA agent. I have advised on the forum before to avoid agents as they will not go through any of your documents. Their primary role is to perform your process without checking the details. They only take matters from one point to another. My first assessment was negative too however there is no need to lose hope but the tough journey begins here. Hope the below points can guide you to some extent. 

1. You need to apply for re-assessment but before doing so you need to gather all supporting evidences that prove that they are in alignment with the role you are applying for. Dont mention anything that does not match or deviates from your exact role. They wont count it as an added advantage.

2. The cost of a re-assessment is same as original assessment. You will lose more money as I did and the outcome is not guaranteed to change. Only if you are sure that your evidences are strong enough to prove your case, kindly go for the same. Else you will see more frustrations and loss of time and money.

3. For timeframe, in my case was 4-5 months for re-assessment. Since your original assessment failed thus your re-assessment roles and responsibilities should not vary completely. If you change now, it means there are integrity issues and again it becomes a strong reason to mark your assessment negatively.

4. You may have shared contact references in your application i.e. people who will be contacted in case they need a cross verification. Vetassess usually do not contact them. However with a reverification, they will be contacted and grilled to a greater extent. I had shared my manager's details and he was an Indian who completed his studies in Australia. He thus could counter answer the questions (understanding Aussie accent is a challenge at times) and the call lasted for 50 mins is what my manager informed. 

5. Sorry but reiterating, please dont depend on your agent. They make big promises, show a gloomy picture and enjoy with your money.

6. You will be contacted too by the vetassess. Make sure you are prepared to answer them. I received a call twice from my respective case officer.

7. Your agent will ask you to write to case officer and ask you to persuade the case officer so you can clarify your stance. This is useless. Their calling slot is available for 1 hour each day. The case officer will mention that your file gets closed immediately and reassessment is the only way.

Hope this helps and pray for me, as my process is still in progress. Lost a lot of time and energy with the reassessment.


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

*Statutory Declaration/ Affidavit*

Guys,

in case one cannot arrange Statement of Service and wants to go for Affidavit or Statutory Declaration, does it needs to be signed by self OR by a reference?

Your inputs will be very helpful.

BR,
Harsh


----------



## ravi397 (Sep 10, 2016)

Divyav1 said:


> Hello.. pl download the ANZSCO decsription of the job code. When you say that you are a Consultant.. do you provide services to 3rd party clients? Thats important. Also depending on the area of consulting pl highlight subject matters. Classify the services under genres.. eg mine is biz advisory.. so valuation feasibility studies etc


Hi Divya, 

I sent you a private message to get some clarity. Hope you do not mind.


----------



## aneesiqbal (Mar 5, 2017)

*Responsibilites Guidance for Management Consultant*

Hello Divya,

I require your guidance in roles and responsibilities for Management Consultant as I got a negative outcome. Can you please provide the specific responsibilities you mentioned in your statement of service.



Divyav1 said:


> Sure. Please do.


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I had applied for Skills assessment in Jul'18 under management consultant profile but my assessment has come negative.

I am from Derivatives market background(Back office) and also performing some duties related to MC.

I had prepared my profile according to the guidelines of Vetassess.

I am now thinking of going for reassessment.

Kindly let me know what are the chances of getting a positive assessment.

Also what needs to be done for the same.

Feedback from anyone from the Derivatives market background who has got a positive assessment would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## savitakalur (Sep 5, 2018)

Divyav1 said:


> Sure. Please do.


My name is Savita and I have applied for MC and received a negative outcome on Tuesday ie 04/08/2018. My Bachelors and Masters have been awarded as AQF level as I have completed my Masters in Australia but I missed with 1 year experience . Hence, resulted a negative outcome. I will be reapply for reassessment. Would you be able to guide me regarding the roles and responsibilities . Your help will be highly appreciated. I am unable to send a PM because I am new to this forum


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Vishal,

Can you quote what exactly is mentioned/reason for a negative assessment?

Thanks!



Vishal.Ramrakhyani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for Skills assessment in Jul'18 under management consultant profile but my assessment has come negative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

*Management Consultant-224711*



cm1212 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> Can you quote what exactly is mentioned/reason for a negative assessment?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your reply.

They have mentioned that my profile is not in sync with the Management consultant profile.

They said that my role is more of a Operational support, Business process management and process improvment initiatives.

I had prepared my R&R in accordance to what was mentioned in the Management cosultant profile still the outcome has been negative.

Need further assistance on how to go further.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Vishal.Ramrakhyani said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> They have mentioned that my profile is not in sync with the Management consultant profile.
> 
> ...


Hi Vishal

Business Process Management and process improvement activities are some of the work MGMT consultants do. But they do that for external clients. May I ask you whether you are working as a consultant role serving third party clients ? Or is it internal role?

I have heard that could be the reason to reject. Other senior members can provide more info

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

*Management Consultant-224711*



Bhaggy said:


> Hi Vishal
> 
> Business Process Management and process improvement activities are some of the work MGMT consultants do. But they do that for external clients. May I ask you whether you are working as a consultant role serving third party clients ? Or is it internal role?
> 
> ...


Hi Bhaggy,

Thanks for the information.

I had served External clients in my previous organisations and currently working with a Captive company, so its internal role in current organisation.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hey Vishal,

So what are you planning next? I am related to equity markets as well and my wife is working along with me I don't understand should I go for it or how should we put the papers so that it works




Vishal.Ramrakhyani said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> They have mentioned that my profile is not in sync with the Management consultant profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Hey Vishal,
> 
> So what are you planning next? I am related to equity markets as well and my wife is working along with me I don't understand should I go for it or how should we put the papers so that it works


Not sure what your exact profile is in equity markets so cant suggest anything.

There are other options apart from Management consultant for Equity markets which you can look out for.


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Divyav1 said:


> Yes. The assessment is positive


Hi Divya, 
Congratulations on getting a positive skill assessment.

I am planning to apply for the Skill assessment for Management Consultant, would you mind sharing your experience as to how to prepare the documents, as I have seen a lot of people got declined due to lack of information on how to prepare your JD's.


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

*Management Consultant negative outcome*



Divyav1 said:


> Can you pl enable your private message option.Will post to you


HI Divya,

I have received a negative outcome for management consultant primarily for the experience not highly relevant to the occupation. I am working with NSW Government as a Risk Management Analyst. So any guidance would be highly appreciated on appeals and reviews process if you have any information in this regards.

Thanks


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> HI Divya,
> 
> I have received a negative outcome for management consultant primarily for the experience not highly relevant to the occupation. I am working with NSW Government as a Risk Management Analyst. So any guidance would be highly appreciated on appeals and reviews process if you have any information in this regards.
> 
> Thanks


Hello 

You have to work with external clients mainly for Vetassess in order to consider as MC. Probably that would be one of the reason as you are working with NSW gov.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hello
> 
> You have to work with external clients mainly for Vetassess in order to consider as MC. Probably that would be one of the reason as you are working with NSW gov.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks but NSW Govt is an external client, I am not on their payroll.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks but NSW Govt is an external client, I am not on their payroll.


Okay, then what reason did Vetassess gave for rejection ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi,

"It appears the primary focus of your role is to prepare, develop and recommend risk
reporting tools and dashboards for internal use. This cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation as described above"


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> "It appears the primary focus of your role is to prepare, develop and recommend risk
> reporting tools and dashboards for internal use. This cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation as described above"


Oh okay, thanks 

Then you have to make sure that your resume and RnR are at least 90% inline with the Anzsco guideline 

Please do that above and try for re assessment. 

On thing to note is they do check for certain key words as per the Anzsco which needs to be mentioned in your docs. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Oh okay, thanks
> 
> Then you have to make sure that your resume and RnR are at least 90% inline with the Anzsco guideline
> 
> ...


HI Thanks Bhaggy,

I think that's a very good idea. Didn't realise they would also do a keyword especially considering that they charge such a huge sum.

Anyway, but wouldn't they raise a concern if I change/amend or rephrase the duties on my resume from the one i provided with the original application?

Also, would be able to send me your rnr that got accepted ? Thanks 


cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> Bhaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh okay, thanks
> ...


 yes mee too have the same doubt...


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I have Account Manager as my designation but Roles and Responsibilities as Management Consultant.

Did anyone face issues from VETASSES for having a different designation? Please let me know.

Thanks. I'm worried and don't want to make any mistakes.


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi,

Yes, the designation does matter, as it might contradict with the ANZCO code, but more importantly the RnR should align with the duties mentioned on ABS website.

My suggestion is to look for alternate titles for Management consultant in the ANZCO guidelines e.g business analyst and to convince your employer to give you a reference letter accordingly since you've been carrying out the same tasks over the course of your employment, in order to get a positive skills assessment.

As per my conversation with VETASSESS, they quoted below

"we would expect evidence of someone operating in an independent consulting role, with the structure, focus and scope of work compatible to consulting companies that provide services to various businesses and organisations"

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The information in last paragraph was really helpful. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi - Is working in a Investment bank and working with clients to streamlining the processes we do for the clients considered part of "Management Consultant" Role. Just to give you a background, i work for investment Banks as a Analsyt/associate dealing in certain processes of the bank and Bank's clients to improve enfficiency for the clients account. Is this considerd part of Management consultant role. I am awaiting for my employers reply if they would be ready to provide these letter of SOS aligned with the ABS RnR. 

Would someone be able to advise.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi - Is working in a Investment bank and working with clients to streamlining the processes we do for the clients considered part of "Management Consultant" Role. Just to give you a background, i work for investment Banks as a Analsyt/associate dealing in certain processes of the bank and Bank's clients to improve enfficiency for the clients account. Is this considerd part of Management consultant role. I am awaiting for my employers reply if they would be ready to provide these letter of SOS aligned with the ABS RnR.
> 
> Would someone be able to advise.


In general you can assume that unless you are a big 4 management consultant it is an uphill battle. Sorry I couldn't give you better news. Fabricating evidence and getting a RnR paper based on ABS definition and not your actual job is illegal, and it will be verified for authenticity twice: once by Vetassess and once by your case office when you lodge a visa. If they turn out to be fabricated you'll face consequences. 

Unfortunately you sound to me more like a financial consultant. Management Consultants are expected to provide senior leadership of large companies with guidance on how to run their organization and be tasked with specific projects that relate to that. From what you have said it sounds like you did something different.

The only legal way to get assessed as a management consultant is to contact a good MARA agent and ask them for help and guidance. They are required by law to do the right thing, so based on what you have told us, that is what I would do. 

Of course mine is just an opinion of many, and you can choose any which road you feel like you should, but I'd try and get the MC assessment with the help of a good agent. 

I went through it like that and it was still a nightmare with negative outcome, appeal etc and I actually was a proper Management Consultant so it was rather a shock. 

Anyway, best of luck. Let me know if I can be of any more help.


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyad said:


> mdsrabbani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Is working in a Investment bank and working with clients to streamlining the processes we do for the clients considered part of "Management Consultant" Role. Just to give you a background, i work for investment Banks as a Analsyt/associate dealing in certain processes of the bank and Bank's clients to improve enfficiency for the clients account. Is this considerd part of Management consultant role. I am awaiting for my employers reply if they would be ready to provide these letter of SOS aligned with the ABS RnR.
> ...


Hi Anyad, Thanks for your reply. While i work into financial services, i don't deal with financial consulting. I am more towards process efficiency and change stuff as a functional consultant for specific clients of a region which the bank deals with. While i am not potraying or fabricating anything here. My employer/reporting manager is ready to sign in a letter head which they agree on the wordings provided by the ABS defination.

I dealt with a MARA agency and unfortunately i feel most of the agencies seems tobe "Pushy" on occupations which i have not even performed. For eg, one Agency suggested "Financial Market Dealer" whereas i don't deal in financial products, but i am more process centric.

Anyways, i ll review my options . Appreciate for taking out time to write back.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi Anyad, Thanks for your reply. While i work into financial services, i don't deal with financial consulting. I am more towards process efficiency and change stuff as a functional consultant for specific clients of a region which the bank deals with. While i am not potraying or fabricating anything here. My employer/reporting manager is ready to sign in a letter head which they agree on the wordings provided by the ABS defination.
> 
> I dealt with a MARA agency and unfortunately i feel most of the agencies seems tobe "Pushy" on occupations which i have not even performed. For eg, one Agency suggested "Financial Market Dealer" whereas i don't deal in financial products, but i am more process centric.
> 
> Anyways, i ll review my options . Appreciate for taking out time to write back.




Hello


I am a functional consultant where I work to improve clients business process especially in finance and supply chain domain pertaining to an organization ERP structure. I got a positive assessment from vetassses within 4 business days (priority processing). So in my opinion/experience I think you can try for MC. I was skeptical in the beginning for myself but turned out to be positive. 

You should also note that I don’t work for Big4 however still a large MNC- consulting firm too. (I am not sure if that helped in making their decision) but I feel you have a shot at this. 

All the best for next steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Bhaggy said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I am a functional consultant where I work to improve clients business process especially in finance and supply chain domain pertaining to an organization ERP structure. I got a positive assessment from vetassses within 4 business days (priority processing). So in my opinion/experience I think you can try for MC. I was skeptical in the beginning for myself but turned out to be positive.
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply, The only concern i have been having is, i work for a bank instead of Big4 or Consulting firm. While i still do functional and change process consulting review, assessment and detailing with regards to client specific processes which bank does the process for to increase efficiency and bring out benefit to the client and bank at large. Hence i was worried if this will have any negative impact. Appreciate your time to reply back. Regards


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, The only concern i have been having is, i work for a bank instead of Big4 or Consulting firm. While i still do functional and change process consulting review, assessment and detailing with regards to client specific processes which bank does the process for to increase efficiency and bring out benefit to the client and bank at large. Hence i was worried if this will have any negative impact. Appreciate your time to reply back. Regards




By looking at your response. You are working for bank and helping them internally to provide your services, right? But vetassess looks for that you should work for external clients and provide services (I think that’s what they consider as a true consultant) 

If you are working for external clients as projects then I think you don’t have anything to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

I would say its a combination of both Internal and external Clients. The processess that are very performed are very client specific hence the review, change and assessments and improvements happen to increase efficiency for external clients.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> I would say its a combination of both Internal and external Clients. The processess that are very performed are very client specific hence the review, change and assessments and improvements happen to increase efficiency for external clients.


Okay. Then you can mention in your RnR that you service External Clients, and also mention how you improve their process, increase efficiency etc, with this you can hope for a positive outcome.

Please note - I am an applicant like you too and this advice is based on my experience. if you want to be double sure you can contact a MARA agent and ask them to evaluate your profile.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> if you want to be double sure you can contact a MARA agent and ask them to evaluate your profile.


This, a bazillion times this... if it weren't for my MARA agent I would've been left with a negative assessment.


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Bhaggy said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to be double sure you can contact a MARA agent and ask them to evaluate your profile.
> ...


Which MARA agent did you get your profile assessed? Do you recommend any?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Which MARA agent did you get your profile assessed? Do you recommend any?


I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


PM'd you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Anyad said:


> mdsrabbani said:
> 
> 
> > Which MARA agent did you get your profile assessed? Do you recommend any?
> ...


Just PM'ed you. Pls check. Thanks


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Same asbwer given to me



Waqaskhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> "It appears the primary focus of your role is to prepare, develop and recommend risk
> reporting tools and dashboards for internal use. This cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation as described above"


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

*Management consultant Negative Outcome*

Hi all,
I have got the negative outcome 1st February mentioning that â€œBased on the information provided and verified, your employment with Company xyz focused on providing HR, retention and recruitment advice. It was not evident that you were involved in providing consultancy to organisation's problems for achieving their long term goals and solutions. Therefore, a negative outcome is given.â€ R&R were according to ANZSCo job description which was actually performed by me. Iâ€™m wondering what to do. Any help will be highly appreciated.

I’ve done Bachelors and Masters in Business Administrations major Human Resources which is highy relevant field.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi you posted this in like 4 different threads, not sure that that is allowed as per the rules.


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes I posted this link on the four different threads because I wasn’t sure which one is active and just want to get the answer. Would you be able to help me out?


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey, is there any WhatsApp group which I can join to discuss further regarding the management consultant assessment?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mavz said:


> Yes I posted this link on the four different threads because I wasn’t sure which one is active and just want to get the answer. Would you be able to help me out?


Yeah, of course I would be able to help you out. I went through the same thing. Why else would I post in a thread? What can I do for you?


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for your prompt reply, can we talk on text because Iâ€™m using this portal on my mobile and not very much familiar itâ€™s giving me headache. 

Just need to discuss about my assessment and what could be done no onwards to get positive assessment. 

My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

I worked for Human Capital Management Consultancy firm for 6.5 years and started my career as Business Analyst and left the job as Senior Consultant. My roles and responsibilities were aligned according to anzsco description and still got negative outcome reason mentioned above. 

I want to know what should I do now? What are the chances if I apply for review??


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mavz said:


> I worked for Human Capital Management Consultancy firm for 6.5 years and started my career as Business Analyst and left the job as Senior Consultant. My roles and responsibilities were aligned according to anzsco description and still got negative outcome reason mentioned above.
> 
> I want to know what should I do now? What are the chances if I apply for review??


If I really wanted to make sure I had a real chance, I'd contact a GOOD MARA agent and run it by them and ask them if they see a chance. I'd spend $200 on that, because if they say so, then eventually you'll probably get your skills assessment. 

If the R n R is too much like Anzsco then they may have a problem with that as they may fear it is misleading and false.

In terms of reassessment people tend to get positive outcomes after appeals, but they are usually well constructed and thought out and take some time. I'd get professional help... hell I got professional help then and now have my PR Lodged and waiting grant.


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyad said:


> mavz said:
> 
> 
> > I worked for Human Capital Management Consultancy firm for 6.5 years and started my career as Business Analyst and left the job as Senior Consultant. My roles and responsibilities were aligned according to anzsco description and still got negative outcome reason mentioned above.
> ...


I submitted my application through a MARA agent and I paid $1500 not just $200. I still don’t get it why they gave negative outcome. Below are my rnr for senior consultant 
“Overall in charge of the project and liaison with the senior management of the client company.
• Understanding the scope of the project and client’s expectation from the project.
• Assist clients to comply with obligations according to the law.
• Supervising the work of Analysts and Consultants in the data collection process, organization design, performance management, change management, training, and development of third parties.
• Provide advice and guidance to the client's development and management of the project plans and structured business analysis including client’s business requirements, process analysis, and functional and non-functional specifications.
• Delivering specific solutions to clients which address organizational issues such as research work, human resources management, organizational development, mapping, and mentoring, review documentation, and provide recommendations to achieve greater efficiency.
• Making sure the recommendations are properly implemented and any discrepancy in the objective outcomes corrected with the revised procedures till the client objectives are met.
• Accountable to execute and deliver assigned work as per agreed timeline and on the estimated cost.
• Engaging with internal/external stakeholders and building strong relationships.
• Coaching and mentoring junior associates.”


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mavz said:


> I submitted my application through a MARA agent and I paid $1500 not just $200. I still don’t get it why they gave negative outcome. Below are my rnr for senior consultant
> “Overall in charge of the project and liaison with the senior management of the client company.
> • Understanding the scope of the project and client’s expectation from the project.
> • Assist clients to comply with obligations according to the law.
> ...


$200 is a one time consultation fee, I think my fees with the lodgment etc go well into the thousands, but I cannot recall exactly, as for your list I am no expert, so I wouldn't feel right commenting on it.


----------



## sureshpemmaraju (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyad said:


> I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


Hi could you please share the MARA agent contact...i do no see a PM option, I also want to get my profile evaluated by a MARA agent.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sureshpemmaraju said:


> Hi could you please share the MARA agent contact...i do no see a PM option, I also want to get my profile evaluated by a MARA agent.




Sorry I just saw this nextvisa.com.au


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdquang90 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi senior,

Im preparing documents for VETASSESS, I have 2 questions as below:

1. Do we need to submit all required documents fall under employment like the statement of service when I already upload a separate J/D form pulled out from my employer - a Singapore consulting firm?

2. Can I just copy whatever mentioned in the JD to the Main duties part in the application?

Thank you for your help


----------



## junestran (Nov 29, 2018)

mavz said:


> I submitted my application through a MARA agent and I paid $1500 not just $200. I still don’t get it why they gave negative outcome. Below are my rnr for senior consultant
> “Overall in charge of the project and liaison with the senior management of the client company.
> • Understanding the scope of the project and client’s expectation from the project.
> • Assist clients to comply with obligations according to the law.
> ...


Hi, it's been more than 4 months since you've got the negative outcome. Did you apply for re-assessment and got some good news?


----------



## junestran (Nov 29, 2018)

mdquang90 said:


> Hi senior,
> 
> Im preparing documents for VETASSESS, I have 2 questions as below:
> 
> ...


Hi Quang, 
as far as I know, 
1. You should upload Statement of Service or J/D form (in your company's head letter form).

2. Even you try to combine and mix the content from ANZSCO and VET's job description with your main duties. Absolutely focus on highlighting your duties which highly relevant to VET's duties.


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

*Req: MARA agent's email ID*



Anyad said:


> I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


Hi Anyad
Thanks for your post. I am looking to apply under Mgmt. Consulting as well, and was hoping to get you ideas on what documents you submitted for the skill assessment.
Can you please -
1. Share an broad list of documents you prepared and submitted?
2. share the email ID of the MARA agent you worked with?

Thanks
Partha


----------



## rumzz08 (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Sorry I just saw this nextvisa.com.au
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Anyad could you please let me know the name of MARA agent you used from NextVisa? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mavz (Sep 14, 2018)

junestran said:


> Hi, it's been more than 4 months since you've got the negative outcome. Did you apply for re-assessment and got some good news?




Yes I did and no replies yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junestran (Nov 29, 2018)

Did you get any advice or suggestion from VET assessor before applying for re-assessment? 
Could you kindly share some experience in preparation of additional evidence for review?
I read some cases in this forum that it might take 3-4 months since you request a review. 

I do hope you have good news soon.


----------



## rumzz08 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have requested to speak with case officer. They responded saying they prefer email as mode of communication. I'm waiting on MARA agent to get back to me with some inputs. We will collate some info and put together a reply to see what they come back with. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

just for info, I'm an internal consultant and have recently had my work experience assessed positively by vetassess. this involved some extensive preparation and a written submission of key objectives and outcomes of the various internal consulting engagements over the years.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Super interesting - I am an internal consultant and submitted back in July for Management Consulting, and it came back negative as they thought it was more closely relevant to "Organisation and Methods Analyst" (essentially "internal consulting" versus "external consulting")

But good for you that you got it positively assessed. Must have been a case officer who understands consulting!


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Must have been a case officer who understands consulting!


i know right ?

after a flood of rejections for internal consultants, hopefully this provides a pathway forward. besides the standard docs, i've also submitted the following:

1) an additional reference letter from an external consulting co (Big4), who I've worked with on an internal project. 

2) internal org charts for the positions i've worked in, demonstrating the relative independence & objectivity required of a 'true' consultant. 

3) summary of several internal consulting projects I undertook, with an emphasis on independence & objectivity of the final work product.


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Anyad said:


> I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


Hi I also want the name if possible. will PM you once I got the function available!. I am a long-time lurker...


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

kundikoi said:


> just for info, I'm an internal consultant and have recently had my work experience assessed positively by vetassess. this involved some extensive preparation and a written submission of key objectives and outcomes of the various internal consulting engagements over the years.


Would you mind sharing what material you have included in the assessment? many thanks


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

*kundikoi*



usalcie said:


> Would you mind sharing what material you have included in the assessment? many thanks


i already did - above


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyad said:


> I highly recommend mine, not sure how available she is, she's pretty good and she's been pretty busy, but I can give you her e-mail address if you want to touch base. I think she works a flat fee for assessment, but you'd have to ask her. Please send me a PM if you'd like her e-mail.


Hello Aynad,

I ma about ot lodge my app to vetassess as MC. I am looking for agent to pre-assess my docs and situation. Could you send me your agent email address please?

Cheers


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

*No agent needed*



Kebabie said:


> Hello Aynad,
> 
> I ma about ot lodge my app to vetassess as MC. I am looking for agent to pre-assess my docs and situation. Could you send me your agent email address please?
> 
> Cheers


Do not waste money on agent, not required.


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

Bhaggy said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I am a functional consultant where I work to improve clients business process especially in finance and supply chain domain pertaining to an organization ERP structure. I got a positive assessment from vetassses within 4 business days (priority processing). So in my opinion/experience I think you can try for MC. I was skeptical in the beginning for myself but turned out to be positive.
> ...


Hello Bhaggy,

My experience on supply chain sector as well. Could you give some information about your employer profile please?


----------



## Jeffhui (Jun 27, 2020)

*HSEQ consultant*

Hi all, can a HSEQ Consultant fall under Management Consultant?


----------



## april425 (Jun 2, 2016)

May I know how do you guys prepare the organisational chart for skill assessment? also the project list table.


----------



## Anu123456 (Feb 18, 2021)

hello all
i am management consultant with a non big 4 company. i recieved a negative outcome stating that your focus is on finance and risk advisory and projects undertaken by you are on risk framework implementation and not highly relevant.

Can you please advise how should i reply to vetassess and how should i clarify my projects and r&r. What keywords, what domains should i use. I am an out and out MC with 11 years of experience and is very shocking for me. please advise. I am very scared. thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Don’t even think about using keywords to substitute your work experience to match the anzsco definitions. Use the definitions as a guide.

What exactly are your roles and responsibilities? The role management consultant means different to many companies and your actual roles and responsibilities do not match Australia’s definitions.


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

you'd do well to read this thread for a start. then, if you're still keen to appeal the outcome (which I don't see much basis for - based on your own description/write-up), you'd do well to take your own medicine and let a professional MARA agent 'consult' you 
after all, finance & risk advisory are most definitely not *management *consulting. plenty of folks tripped up on this before.


----------



## Anu123456 (Feb 18, 2021)

many thanks for your inputs. Is it ok that when i file reply, i describe few more projects/ tasks (whicj i have done) outside financial and risk advisory so as to add weight to my application. Also attach a reference email from my supervisor stating other projects that i have done relating to MC. is it ok? or does it go against me?


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

I would insert a standard copypasta response here for when the 'consulted' organisations enquire whether and how much of the project scope can be undertaken 'in-house' as opposed to with our (i.e. consultants') help. 
in pretty much all cases it's most certainly doable - but advisable? 🤷‍♂️ 
like I said earlier, my personal response would be to engage a professional to review the whole case file and determine/advise next steps, if any. if you're determined to see this through alone, I doubt anyone here can truly help without having full info to hand.


----------



## ravenclawjec (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello, are there more people getting a positive skills assessment for management consultant even if they function as an internal
consultant.


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

enrique lopez said:


> Dear all,
> I'm gutted since I got a negative skills assessment outcome for Management Consultant Skill. I'm so confused since my company lawyer told me to apply for this skill.
> 
> I'm working as a senior business analyst (According to ANZSCO there is a specialization within Management consultant which is "Business Analyst").
> ...


firstly, I don't understand why you're even thinking of getting your own MARA agent for the 186 ENS scheme, this should all be driven by the company & their lawyers. 
secondly, $2,500 is somewhat cheap but I agree that the scope seems rather limited and useless. get your company to engage a reputable and experienced firm that can actually help you with prepping the docs if they're really keen. 
that said, the actual work experience you describe above doesn't really seem to fit into the VETASSESS criteria (particularly around the provision of independent & objective advice), so even with significant help, I wouldn't get my hopes up for a positive assessment outcome.


----------



## snape_king (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi,

Im looking to migrate to AUS as a management consultant. I completed my degree (B.Tech in EEE) in 2018, not relevant to MC but it's highly relevant to the field of consulting Im working on which is electric vehicles, and since then I've been working in a consulting firm on client projects. Projects based on the feasibility study, market assessment, sales force performance tracking and improvement, customer base improvement, etc. But my designation was Analyst (2 years), Business Analyst (1 year and continuing ). I have an experience certificate in line with the duty mentioned in the vetassess.

My question is will I get a positive skill assessment even though my designation was not a consultant? what more can I do to get a positive skill assessment as MC,
Thank you in advance


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

snape_king said:


> My question is will I get a positive skill assessment even though my designation was not a consultant?


highly unlikely in my humble opinion - just read through this thread to get a sense of the kind of scrutiny that the assessment body has been applying lately


snape_king said:


> what more can I do to get a positive skill assessment as MC,


gain solid work experience and/or work visa sponsorship at a leading/recognised MC firm


----------



## snape_king (Nov 12, 2021)

kundikoi said:


> highly unlikely in my humble opinion - just read through this thread to get a sense of the kind of scrutiny that the assessment body has been applying lately
> 
> gain solid work experience and/or work visa sponsorship at a leading/recognised MC firm


thank you for the reply. And Im sorry for asking more questions on this. Im just trying to weigh my options and plan things accordingly as I'm waiting for my graduate work visa which Im expecting to get next year.

In India where most of the consulting firms follow the following Hierarchy Analyst/Business Analyst -> Associate Consultant -> Consultant -> Senior Consultant.

will it help if I change my designation to Associate Consultant and will vetassess not consider roles leading to MC?

I have a pretty diverse and big client base projects from UN, Clasp, ADB; Indian, Maldives and Bhutan government, multinational pharma and fmcg companies, banks, media houses etc.


Will it help if I secure a role in an Australian management consulting firm? Will vetassess consider/value Australian work experience more than offshore experience?


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

snape_king said:


> will it help if I change my designation to Associate Consultant and will vetassess not consider roles leading to MC?


assessment is not solely about titles but rather the actual roles & responsibilities one performs. 



snape_king said:


> Will it help if I secure a role in an Australian management consulting firm? Will vetassess consider/value Australian work experience more than offshore experience?


generally - yes, especially if on an actual "Management Consultant"-designated (ANZCO) visa (482).


----------



## snape_king (Nov 12, 2021)

kundikoi said:


> assessment is not solely about titles but rather the actual roles & responsibilities one performs.
> 
> 
> generally - yes, especially if on an actual "Management Consultant"-designated (ANZCO) visa (482).



Thank you for your time and for replying to my queries. This was really helpful. Looking at other threads and forums with my experience it most likely I can get an Organisations and methods Analyst assessment. Do you have any good agents contact, thorough whom I can apply for skill assessment?


----------



## Beatrice Page (Nov 30, 2021)

Dear members,

I have applied for a skill assessment for Management Consultant with Vetassess and I unfortunately got a negative assessment for my professional experience here is Australia with the following explaination:
"
According to ANZSCO, a Management Consultant assists organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems. Management Consultants usually work as independent consultants or are employed by a management consulting firm providing professional expertise and advice relating to strategy, structure, management, and operations to various organisations with the aim of meeting the organisation's long-term purposes and
objectives, for a consultancy fee. Based on the information provided, your role as a Senior Manager within PwC Trust & Risk team was focused on providing assistance related to risk management and data governance as well as management frameworks. It is not evident that your duties relate to developing solutions or strategies to
solve high-level organisational management issues. Therefore, your employment was assessed as being not highly relevant to the nominated occupation. With respect to your employment experience, you may wish to consider the occupation of Information and Organisation Professional nec (ANZSCO Code: 224999). According to ANZSCO, Information and Organisation Professionals support organisations, government, individuals and the community
by analysing, organising and managing information and data and providing advice on policy, business and organisational methods."

I am on a 457 visa granted on Management Consultant position so I was not expected this outcome. I am wondering if it is worth me trying to apply for a reassessment, I also haven't submitted the experience I had overseas but anyway all my experience is around how to improve data management to enable the realisation of business objectives. I think they misunderstood risk management as I am working with FS clients to help them improve their risk reporting processes so it is not risk management I am doing. My work is sponsoring for PR, the issue I am having is that I went on maternity leaves and now I am not qualifying for the transition path as I don't have the 3 years full time in the last 4 years so my company recommended to do the skill assessment for a direct entry path...

What do you think? Any chance I can get to a positive outcome? I can also try to get some letters from clients but not sure if that would help or not.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## sharmakchetan9 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello Divya,
I read all the help and guidance you gave to other guys in the forum.
I applied for Vetassess Management Consultant ANZSCO code 224711 and assessment results came today as negative.
I have worked with Infosys, HCL, Capgemini and PwC over last 9 years into consulting.
I did my MBA in HR and IT.
My education assessment came as highly relevant but for my employment they mentioned you have worked on responsibilities related more to client services for their transformation based on their requirements rather than giving strategy and transformation of your organisations.
This they judged from the project report I attached from last 5 years of my work experience of PwC and Capgemini.
I have taken a year to get the roles and responsibilities letters from my previous organisations and to prepare the roles and responsibilities.
I feel so helpless and do not what to do.
Please guide and if possible could you please share your roles and responsibilities as well.
I would be really grateful to you.
Thanks and Regards,
Chetan


----------



## Abhishekau (8 mo ago)

aspiring2baussie said:


> Hi Divya,
> Yes, I made the statement of service letters following the ANZSCO description closely. I work for third-party clients and again more on the business advisory side (due diligence, market entry, transformational strategies, etc.) it would be so good if I could get some real points that you used because I am not using any of the technical terms in statements of service... It is very generic.
> I hope the private messaging options opens soon for me and I can let you know.





Chile said:


> Same here, I had a negative result for Management Consultant giving me the reason that my duties are more similar to ICT Business Analysts. Please any advise or new status related to your re-assessment would be highly appreciated.


Hey Chile,

I read the discussion you posted on this forum. I am afraid that I will also get similar reply from them stating that my responsibilities are similar to BA. Did you do re-assessment ? and was it positive ?

Thank you,
Abhishek


----------



## Abhishekau (8 mo ago)

aneesiqbal said:


> *Responsibilites Guidance for Management Consultant*
> 
> Hello Divya,
> 
> I require your guidance in roles and responsibilities for Management Consultant as I got a negative outcome. Can you please provide the specific responsibilities you mentioned in your statement of service.





Divyav1 said:


> Sure. Please do.


Hi Divya ,

Is it okay If I DM you ? I could really use your help. Let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Abhishekau (8 mo ago)

Anu123456 said:


> hello all
> i am management consultant with a non big 4 company. i recieved a negative outcome stating that your focus is on finance and risk advisory and projects undertaken by you are on risk framework implementation and not highly relevant.
> 
> Can you please advise how should i reply to vetassess and how should i clarify my projects and r&r. What keywords, what domains should i use. I am an out and out MC with 11 years of experience and is very shocking for me. please advise. I am very scared. thanks a lot in advance.


Hi Mate, did you do reassessment ?
what all documents did you submit
It all matters. Did you hire any agent ?


----------



## Abhishekau (8 mo ago)

Hi Ma'am. Did you re-assess your profile ? what all docs did you submit


----------



## Vaana (Dec 16, 2020)

hello guys, I know my question is not related to the topic you guys discussing here, but I need a little suggestion, hope u guys can help... I got my VETASSESS report back in may.. but later I noticed a clerical mistake and requested them to rectify it. Now it’s been a month they didn’t issue me a new report and I want to submit my EOI next month. Will it be alright to mail them again to request a quick action on this issue ? or it is better to wait ?


----------



## Buddini (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I am just wondering if anyone could help me on this, will a co-founder of a company (SME) who's work ranges in business development, marketing, export and quality assurance is suitable to apply for a management consultant? Payment is confirmed by the auditor and no payslips provided, and job role oversees the total organisation respective to the above stated areas. Further, company clients are handled but for sales and marketing purpose and also to solve their complaints.

Appreciate if anyone could help me in this.

Thank you.


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

Buddini said:


> I am just wondering if anyone could help me on this, will a co-founder of a company (SME) who's work ranges in business development, marketing, export and quality assurance is suitable to apply for a management consultant?


no, because their key criteria as of late is the *independence & objectivity* of the consultant with regards to the advice provided 



Buddini said:


> Payment is confirmed by the auditor and no payslips provided, and job role oversees the total organisation respective to the above stated areas. Further, company clients are handled but for sales and marketing purpose and also to solve their complaints.


i can see the 'management' bit, but not the 'consultant' bit - and so will they


----------



## Mallimullai (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Today, I received a negative outcome as a management consultant. Would it be a good idea to go for the review?


----------



## Mallimullai (3 mo ago)

sharmakchetan9 said:


> Hello Divya,
> I read all the help and guidance you gave to other guys in the forum.
> I applied for Vetassess Management Consultant ANZSCO code 224711 and assessment results came today as negative.
> I have worked with Infosys, HCL, Capgemini and PwC over last 9 years into consulting.
> ...


Hi,

My outcome also was negative and is similar to your results. Did you reapply / review? If so, what was your outcome


----------



## apache51ster (3 mo ago)

sharmakchetan9 said:


> Hello Divya,
> I read all the help and guidance you gave to other guys in the forum.
> I applied for Vetassess Management Consultant ANZSCO code 224711 and assessment results came today as negative.
> I have worked with Infosys, HCL, Capgemini and PwC over last 9 years into consulting.
> ...


Hi Chetan, Even my experience is similar to what you have mentioned with companies such as Capgemini and IBM over the past 5 years. Even my education assessment came as highly relevant but not the employment. Received negative outcome today. Please advice if you have gone for reassessment or appeal? Also let me know what documents did you change for your reassessment if done.


----------



## apache51ster (3 mo ago)

Mallimullai said:


> Hi,
> 
> My outcome also was negative and is similar to your results. Did you reapply / review? If so, what was your outcome


Same with me. It came as negative. Really confused what needs to be done. The Vetassess person who contacted me did not have any clue about the roles and responsibilities of MC and when I looked him up, he seems to be a guy from sales experience so no wonder why he gave a negative outcome.


----------



## Mallimullai (3 mo ago)

Yeah, totally confused. Do let me know your progress any further


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

One thought I have based on the above discussions is how VETASSESS is categorizing Management Consulting v/s tech/risk/finance etc. It could be a reason


----------



## apache51ster (3 mo ago)

Yes and there is a very thin line which is blurred. They need our expertise in dealing with management level problems (anything and everything) rather than one branch of problems such as tech, risk or finance.


----------



## Mallimullai (3 mo ago)

apache51ster said:


> Yes and there is a very thin line which is blurred. They need our expertise in dealing with management level problems (anything and everything) rather than one branch of problems such as tech, risk or finance.


It's so confusing. I am still analyzing........


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

aspiring2baussie said:


> One thought I have based on the above discussions is how VETASSESS is categorizing Management Consulting v/s tech/risk/finance etc. It could be a reason





apache51ster said:


> Yes and there is a very thin line which is blurred. They need our expertise in dealing with management level problems (anything and everything) rather than one branch of problems such as tech, risk or finance.





Mallimullai said:


> It's so confusing. I am still analyzing........


in my humble opinion, most of your profiles seem like the "doers" rather than "thinkers" - which is echoed by the VETASSESS comment that the roles didn't have much to do with consulting. 
if your project reports didn't show specific examples of you providing "independent & objective" advice to client's management (as opposed to just executing what the client asked you to), then you shouldn't be overly surprised with the negative assessments.


----------



## aanjuk123 (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I'm yet to submit documents for VETASSESS,

I'm working as an internal consultant in an IT company. I majorly work at an organizational level - providing inputs for workflows, product strategy, org tech strategy etc.
It would be great to hear the experiences if you were able to get a POSITIVE output with internal consulting experience.
Hoping to hear from you all!


----------

